# advice



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

New to coyote hunting/calling. Going out this week to give it a try. I have a fox pro caller and wondering the best sounds to play this time of year. It has lots of coyote vocals. i used it 3 times last year during turkey season and killed 1. used all distress calls then. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Pig distress, they love it.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

We killed 2 last night. Mostly destress stuff. Don't call loud. Over 5 on most fox pro is to loud on a semi calm or calm night.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

thx. the fox pro has the pre programmed calls, fox cast.. they go from real quiet to real loud. that's what i used last year to kill one.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had the come from any direction. If they want it won't matter which way it is blowing. This time of year is tough. They are paired up and staked out their territory for denning. Vocals work this time of year. If you don't know what they are saying or vocals mean I'd stick with distress. If you want to play vocals I would stick to howls.


----------

